# Limit/Home Switch and Touch Plate



## Eric Brabender (Sep 7, 2019)

Not sure if anyone in here would be able to help me. I have a modified x-carve with a different controller. So I am working on setting up my limit and home switches for my cnc. I would also like to utilize a touch plate to zero out my Z. My initial thought is to use the DB9 on the picture below. with P1, P2, and P3 being the limits and the homes. My question is can I use P4 for my touch plate? This will all be configured in Mach3. Or should I be using the DB25 pins for all of it or part of it? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Eric Brabender (Sep 7, 2019)

The DB25 is actually used for my connection to the computer so it would have to be utilized on the DB9 if its possible. Not sure though for the touch plate.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

Yes, you can use any of the pins on the DB9, P1 through P5.
Looks like they are wired directly to pins 10-13 & 15 on the DB25.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

looks like definitions on the DB9 differ from the definitions on the DB25 so make sure in Mach3 you are using the correct pin settings on how you hook everything up.


----------



## Eric Brabender (Sep 7, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. I am actually contemplating spending a little bit of money and getting a different breakout board as well as drivers for the steppers and going that route. This would work for now but if I'm just putting this all together and setting it up in Mach3 thinking I am better off setting it up differently one time and being done. Pictures for what I am looking at below. Would have 4 of the drivers for each motor.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm not sure what your original board had but if you use it just make sure you set up the ports and pins correctly in Mach 3 and it should work.

If you do go with the new board you will have the ability to have dual Y-axis if your hardware supports that and still have an open input for a rotary A axis.

Remember this is a Parallel port board and the USB jack is used for a 5v power supply from your computer. This board should have inputs for limits and touch plate use. Again make sure you set up ports and pins in Mach3 correctly.


----------



## Eric Brabender (Sep 7, 2019)

MEBCWD said:


> I'm not sure what your original board had but if you use it just make sure you set up the ports and pins correctly in Mach 3 and it should work.
> 
> If you do go with the new board you will have the ability to have dual Y-axis if your hardware supports that and still have an open input for a rotary A axis.
> 
> Remember this is a Parallel port board and the USB jack is used for a 5v power supply from your computer. This board should have inputs for limits and touch plate use. Again make sure you set up ports and pins in Mach3 correctly.


Thank you for the replies. Yup I figured out the usb power supply for the card. But yes this is also a parallel port but I am fine with that. I will double check everything in Mach3 and make sure I have it set properly. Plan on adding the Home/limit switches for all the axis and then the touch plate for the zero. Thanks again.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

That breakout board also requires a separate 24V power supply for the inputs to work.


----------



## Eric Brabender (Sep 7, 2019)

ger21 said:


> That breakout board also requires a separate 24V power supply for the inputs to work.


Yes that I already have.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Eric! Add your first name to your profile to clear the N/a in the side panel and add your location, as well.

Be sure to show us the machine you're building - we do like photos!

David


----------

